# S.S. Frode



## Pusser509 (Sep 24, 2005)

A number of years ago I acquired a set of hull lines for S.S. Frode. In doing some re-arranging of my collections (my wife has other names for them) it came to light again. There is little information on the drawing except the name and "Drawing Number F/3109/A 10-7-42 (J. Macmillan)", The ship would have been about 176 feet overall and 27.5 feet beam. I've always wondered if the ship was ever built and what her fate might have been. I can't find anything on the net. 

Thanks in advance.

Don K.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

ss frode built 1917 sunk 1943 english channel by german parachute mine 6 crew kost,google steam ship frode click wreck archive,photo as well


----------



## Pusser509 (Sep 24, 2005)

Dom

Thanks very much for the information It is looks like the same vessel and my curiosity is satisfied. 

Cheers

Don K.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Don,

Here the site Dom mentioned:

http://users.pandora.be/tree/wreck/wreck-database/detail_query.html?filter=1203


----------



## Pusser509 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks Ruud. Nice little ship. By the way, I live in Limburg (15 minutes from Maastricht) at the moment. Where are you?

Cheers

Don


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Don,

Not that far away, in Helmond,nearby Eindhoven abt. 85 km from Maastricht.
Beer is cold!


----------



## Pusser509 (Sep 24, 2005)

I never pass up an offer of beer! (*)) Perhaps in the summer when work is quieter.

Cheers

Don


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Don,

Oki doki, anytime it fits you,you are most welcome.(Pint)


----------



## aybar (Aug 29, 2011)

ID-nummer	11459	Skibsnavn	FRODE (I)
Kend.bogstav.	NFVG	Sam-kode	-	Rig-Maskine	Dampskib	Brugstype	LST
BRT	2061	NRT	1465	DW	2710 + 310	Klstr.	-
BT	-	NT	-	IMO	5600501	Byg.nr.	0177
Byg.år	1893	Værft	B&W. Afleveret 1893-05-16. Bilbrev 1893-05-15.	Byg.by	København	Byg.land	Danmark
Dimension	274,4 x 36,6 x 16,8 / 18,3 feet (kend.)	Maskine	Dampmaskine 200 nHK, 1100 iHK triple expansion type fra værftet.
Teknik	1 dæk og delvis welldæk type.
Person-info	-
Reg.by	København	Reg.land	Danmark	Omdøbt fra	-	Omdøbt til	-
Rederi	B. til Corm D/S A/S, København.	Rederi
før - efter	Forlist 1915-09-03 i Atlanterhavet syd for Island, minesprængt eller torpederet.
Referencer	FEN-10-1294. F1.	H&S registr.	-
Bemærkninger	(Fred.) (JM) (Krigsforlis 1914-1918) p.63f: Forlist 1915-09-03 i Atlanterhavet syd for Island på rejse fra Buenos Aires til Malmö med majs, minesprængt eller torpederet. 2 mand omkom. (Mir.) (FEN-10-1294) Farvelagt tegning af skibet set fra styrbord.
Tidligste år
1893	Seneste år
1915

I think this might be the one you are looking for not Frode II same company but two ships, Frode and the later replacement Frode II very confusing.


----------

